# lice eww



## laraSP (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm new to goats. Ours got out and wandered to neighbors farm, were put in with their goats and from what I can tell now have lice. I would like to treat naturally so Amy suggestions are great! We fixed our fences too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I really don't know of a good, effective 'natural' remedy for lice, sorry. We deal with goat lice off and on through the year, they are a real pain to treat once one gets them. So definitely stay on top of it.

You can give them a shot of ivermectin to kill the lice that's on them. Repeat dose in about 14 days.

And/or

You can also use some permectrin based powder and dust them real good. That's what we do in the winter months. It's the same thing you put down for chicken pens.
If your in a warm climate, permectrin II, diluted in water in a spray bottle is really good, again just repeat dose in about 10-14 days to get any eggs that might hatch. If they've had them for a while I'd do another dose after that just to make sure you got them all.
I'd definitely put some powder down in their sleeping area to get any that might have gotten off in there.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

You could try DE (DIATOMACEOUS EARTH) and shaving this summer will help.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We had several goats that had lice last year. We would just dust them with diatomaceous earth every week and that worked really well. It takes a few dustings to get rid of all of them but it was very effective overall. Shaving them in the summer will help as well.

www.walshkidsgoats
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a goat that almost always was having lice and none of the "natural" methods really worked. The only thing that has kept the lice away for this guy is shaving and dosing with CyLence.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Couple choices that work:

VetRx - run it down the back like you would frontline on a dog. - leaves an oily residue but it works. You can find VetRx at www.jefferslivestock.com its fairly cheep (it wont say this as an option on the label but I've used it this way for lice with good results).

Equisect fly spray - love this stuff. Works great and kills all lice and eggs within 24 hours! have to spray it heavily especially on effected areas (shoulders and rump are the usual places).


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of us have had to deal with lice mites parasites etc some time or another, it comes with the territory.

Wow Stacey that's great! Would VetRx work for fleas on dogs you think? One of them is allergic to most flea products except those expensive tabs.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I have to ask. Is it possible for the lice to transfer to humans?

Erik_L
Calhoun, TN


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe it's a different, species specific, lice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Erik_L said:


> I have to ask. Is it possible for the lice to transfer to humans?
> 
> Erik_L
> Calhoun, TN


We've dealt with lice a lot off and on and never gotten it. We've cuddled with our goats, etc. and didn't realize they had them, and never got them.
I'm pretty sure the lice is species specific.

One thing I learned, always ALWAYS check new goats for lice, or if you've taken your goats anywhere. Seems every time we've brought a new goat home, we've had to deal with lice.

Honestly, I'd rather deal with lice on goats any day over fleas.


----------



## laraSP (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, this is all a huge help! What a great first experience with the forum!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the information. 

Erik_L
Calhoun TN


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My goats had lice last winter (carried in on a new goat, I think), and I tried the DE, and sulfur dips. Neither worked. The lice left in the summer, and so far this year they haven't come back. If they ever do, I'm trying the VetRX!
Making sure the goats have enough sulfur in their diet (providing a sulfur block or the like) will definitely help prevent the lice, but won't necessarily make the lice leave if they are already infested.


> I have to ask. Is it possible for the lice to transfer to humans?


No. When my goats had lice, I cuddled and played with them as usual. Now and then I would find a louse on me, but I was never infested.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know if this would help, but I did end up getting lice myself (not sure where it came from). To get rid of them I used Tea Tree Oil (TTO), Mixed into my shampoo. It kills the adults, so you have to repeat at least once a week. I just added a splash in our shampoo bottles (lighter in the kid's mixture) and shake before you wash. For carpets, beds and furniture I used a empty spray bottle with (I'm guessing here as I really didn't measure) a tablespoon of TTO and 3 cups of water. I would use one round of a shampoo and then use the spray every few days afterwards. I wouldn't want to give them baths once a week lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> We've dealt with lice a lot off and on and never gotten it. We've cuddled with our goats, etc. and didn't realize they had them, and never got them.
> I'm pretty sure the lice is species specific.
> 
> One thing I learned, always ALWAYS check new goats for lice, or if you've taken your goats anywhere. Seems every time we've brought a new goat home, we've had to deal with lice.
> ...


Lice is species specific, but if it is a bad enough case and you treat your herd that has them any left remaining can temporarily get onto another species you may have on the farm but they can not thrive on them. (example you use Cylence but do not DE bedding etc and another animal species passes through they can catch ride etc.) (When I worked at the vet clinic a long time ago a woman had treated her herd but then her LGD started itching, so if you have a LGD I would dust them too).

I prefer using Cylence and DE. When using DE I normally recommend doing it every other day for 3 to 4 weeks then twice a week for a couple more just to be sure they are all gone. Dust the goats head to tail to toe rub it in to their coat (recommended to wear a mask as even though DE is safe it can make your throat feel a little scratchy if a lot is inhaled). Dust bedding and any place they like to lay, such as around trees.

I normally always dust with DE a new goat even if I don't see any on them to be safe. Hope this helps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goat lice is species oriented ,so no, humans can not get it. 

Be aware, there are 2 different lice types, biting and sucking. two different treatment methods.


----------



## MsDachshund (Dec 15, 2012)

When I rescued our little guy he had lice. I took him to vet and he said get some kitten flea powder. We first gave him a real good bath. Used horse shampoo and conditioner. Then we troweled dried him as much as possible. It was a warm day. He loved the bath. He was a very happy excited goat for a while like after you give a dog a bath. Anyway the next day we brushed him real good and then dusted him with the kitten flea powder. No more lice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

UGH....looks like our girls have lice  We got rid of it this summer, and I noticed a few days ago they were starting to itch again. They have really thick winter coats now. We seem to deal with this every spring and fall/winter.

4 are pregnant and due from 2 1/2 weeks to 4 1/2 weeks, so I dont' want to use an injectible like ivermectin. Too cold for my preferred method - permectrin II spray. So I'll dust them really good with permectrin powder <kind you use in chicken pens>.
Next week I plan on getting Cylence, I planned to get it this summer but didn't think the feed store could get it. Found out they did order it for me but my husband forgot to tell me! So I want to get it.

Anyone know, is Cylence safe to use on pregnant does so close to kidding when we haven't used it before?

I'd try vetRX, but I'd have to order it, and just won't have the $$ to do that until next week...

It's frustrating.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I thought I read that cylence is safe to use during pregnancy.

I use it on my goats and it keeps the lice gone really really well. And goat lice is a huge issue here on the islands.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dayna said:


> I thought I read that cylence is safe to use during pregnancy.
> 
> I use it on my goats and it keeps the lice gone really really well. And goat lice is a huge issue here on the islands.


Dayna - Thanks! That's what I thought too.
We've had an on and off issue with lice here. We get them all treated and stay on top of it. Think we're good...then suddenly we notice everyone itching again! It's very frustrating.

I'll have to wait until after Christmas to get the Cylence, so for now my husband used what powder we had left and dusted the 4 preggos. I gave the 3 unbred does a shot of ivermectin, so we should be okay until we can treat them again.


----------

